# Cubing survey



## Hadley4000 (Sep 19, 2008)

These surveys are everywhere. Why not make one for cubers?

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Type A DIY

Do you have any color cubes?
Black, white, green, yellow, orange.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
The 6 and 7

How many tournaments have you been in?
3

What is your fastest full step solve?
15.96

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
JNet

What got you into cubing?
One of my friends at school, then later on a girl I started going out with.

How many solves do you do a day?
Over the summer about 100. Not that school has started, anywhere from 12-50

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Pyraminx 

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Course =]

What lube do you use?
CRC Heavy Duty Silicone.

How long have you been cubing?

about 1 1/2 years.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 19, 2008)

neat idea


What is your favorite event?
Clock

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
3x3? black type a

Do you have any color cubes?
I only use black cubes.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
I just ordered a black V-5

How many tournaments have you been in?
zero, but i am trying really hard to go to West Chester

What is your fastest full step solve?
13.26

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT and RubiksDJ

What got you into cubing?
A $10 bet

How many solves do you do a day?
depends on what puzzle, about 2 hours though

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Clock, duh

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
no, too tempting

What lube do you use?
CRC Heavy Duty Silicone.

How long have you been cubing?
barely over one year.


----------



## toast (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3 Speed.

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Storebought/A+old D Hybrid(I switch a lot.)

Do you have any color cubes?
Black, white.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
I wish.

How many tournaments have you been in?
None.

What is your fastest full step solve?
15.xx or 16.xx

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT

What got you into cubing?
My relatives had one, and I decided to try and try to solve it.

How many solves do you do a day?
Summer, about 350. During school, 30-45.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Square-1

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
EVERYWHERRRRRRE  Can't split ussss.

What lube do you use?
CRC Heavy Duty Silicon.


----------



## JBCM627 (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
OH

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
3x3? Type A DIY
OH? 4 year old storebought

Do you have any color cubes?
Black, white, green, red, and formerly orange and blue.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
I wish :/

How many tournaments have you been in?
7, but only competed in 6

What is your fastest full step solve?
around 10.88

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
thewonderidiot.net/timer

What got you into cubing?
Tyson Mao

How many solves do you do a day?
0-200. Usually about 20-40.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Physics

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Usually

What lube do you use?
Shock Oil

How long have you been cubing?
4 years, 2 months, 8 days, and almost an hour.


----------



## Dene (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
5x5x5

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Old storebought cube. Probably about 5-6 years.

Do you have any color cubes?
Black and white only at this stage.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
1 of each.

How many tournaments have you been in?


What is your fastest full step solve?
12.58

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
RubiksJTimer

What got you into cubing?
Interest, I guess.

How many solves do you do a day?
Greatly varies depending on the day and the puzzle. Maybe 40-50 on a good day.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
V7 

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Most often

What lube do you use?
100% silicon spray, NZ brand I guess.

How long have you been cubing?
Since as long as I can remember (this isn't saying much).


----------



## shelley (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3 BLD

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
A storebought cube from 2005 or 2006. Recently replaced the pieces with pieces from a Rubik's DIY

Do you have any color cubes?
nope.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Not yet. I'm too cheap, and saving money for other things (med school application fees are expensive! )

How many tournaments have you been in?
29?

What is your fastest full step solve?
12.53

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
Used JNetCube for a long time, recently started using CCT.

What got you into cubing?
Saw a guy at Caltech doing it my first time on campus. Got hooked myself shortly after.

How many solves do you do a day?
On average, probably fewer than 10.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Square-1's not really a cube (it's a prism)

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
When I buy a purse, one of my top criteria is how well a cube fits in it.

What lube do you use?
SNAP (and occasionally CRC when I can get my hands on it)

How long have you been cubing?
Since late 2003/early 2004


----------



## Faz (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Type A DIY third model w/o the edge things

Do you have any color cubes?
red, black

Do you have the V-Cubes?
nope

How many tournaments have you been in?
0

What is your fastest full step solve?
9.60

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT

What got you into cubing?
dan brown

How many solves do you do a day?
idk like 30

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
dont have one, but id say magaminx

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
no

What lube do you use?
CRC Heavy Duty Silicone.

How long have you been cubing?

5 months ;P


----------



## CanadianPires (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Rubiks store bought (still...)

Do you have any color cubes?
negative

Do you have the V-Cubes?
nope

How many tournaments have you been in?
One

What is your fastest full step solve?
18.45

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
RubiksJTimer

What got you into cubing?
My little bro challenged me to who could solve one side fastest. He won, but I went on to learn how to solve the whole thing.

How many solves do you do a day?
Now that school is back in, maybe a few average of 12's a day, thats all I got time for :S

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Never tried any others... crossword puzzles?

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
not really, occasionally to skool

What lube do you use?
Jig-a-loo

How long have you been cubing?

a little over a year


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
Speed BLD

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
The "got-traded-for-a-7x7x7-after-failing-at-Nationals-and-I-never-wanna-see-it-again" type. Really, I don't have any good speedcubes anymore. But it'd be a type A with non-textured tiles.

Do you have any color cubes?
Yellow and red (high school colors), but I gave the red away.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
7x7x7

How many tournaments have you been in?
11

What is your fastest full step solve?
10.xx

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT

What got you into cubing?
See my website.

How many solves do you do a day?
Reallly depends on what puzzle I have with me. At least 50 every day, though.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Square-1?

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Uh-huh.

What lube do you use?
CRC Heavy Duty Silicone, too.

How long have you been cubing?
Over 2.5 years.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 BLD

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Type C and type A; I cycle between the two.

Do you have any color cubes?
Black and white.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Two sets of each, except one with the core broken.

How many tournaments have you been in?
6

What is your fastest full step solve?
No idea.

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
I don't keep track of times.

What got you into cubing?
One of my friends at school.

How many solves do you do a day?
0 (oftenly the case) to 30.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Sq-1, it's not a cube.

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Yes.

What lube do you use?
CRC Heavy Duty Silicone.

How long have you been cubing?

11/4 years.[/QUOTE]


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Type A II DIY (it's my only DIY)

Do you have any color cubes?
no but I'm waiting on a full white eastsheen set. 

Do you have the V-Cubes?
one day

How many tournaments have you been in?
0

What is your fastest full step solve?
22.79

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT

What got you into cubing?
stumbled across a youtube video at random and thought, "that looks fun"

How many solves do you do a day?
at least 30

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
I don't have one but I'm getting a megaminx

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
not everywhere

What lube do you use?
Wynn's Silicone Lube

How long have you been cubing?
4 months


----------



## Pedro (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 OH

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Rubik's DIY core/centers with type A cubies

Do you have any color cubes?
No

Do you have the V-Cubes?
6x6 and 7x7

How many tournaments have you been in?
3

What is your fastest full step solve?
9.95

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
Used to be JNetCube, but now CCT

What got you into cubing?
Once saw a video of a guy solving it, on the internet

How many solves do you do a day?
Just 3x3? It's probably more than 50, at least, since I practice quite a lot of puzzles.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Square-1, then pyraminx/megaminx

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
No  should do it more

What lube do you use?
CRC Heavy Duty Silicone and a local one

How long have you been cubing?
More than 3 years now


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3 Speed.

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
A crappy type E (my type D has loosening screws)

Do you have any color cubes?
Orange type D, Black type E (painted stickers)

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Nope. I wish.

How many tournaments have you been in?
None.

What is your fastest full step solve?
28 sec.

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
I use my friend!

What got you into cubing?
I had a cube as a birthday present on my eighth birthday.

How many solves do you do a day?
I'm not sure.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Don't have any.

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
EVERYWHERE!!!

What lube do you use?
Some sort of leather cleansing spray.

How long have you been cubing?
Since I was nine years old...


----------



## chewinggumy (Sep 19, 2008)

*What is your favorite event?*
3x3x3 speed

*Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?*
Type A DIY (From PuzzleProz)

*Do you have any color cubes?*
White

*Do you have the V-Cubes?*
Nope

*How many tournaments have you been in?*
0 

*What is your fastest full step solve?*
16.83s

*What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?*
Rubik's JTimer / JNetCube, www.cubemania.org

*What got you into cubing?*
Friends from my CCA started cubing, I thought it was really cool so I joined in.

*How many solves do you do a day?*
Days when I have time: ~50
Days that I am busier: 0-5

*What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?*
Megaminx

*Do you take a cube with you everywhere?*
Almost =P

*What lube do you use?*
Permatex Silicone Spray Lubricant

*How long have you been cubing?*
About 10 months


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 19, 2008)

_What is your favorite event?_
3x3x3 speed, maybe 3x3x3 O.H. too

_Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?_
orange DIY from puzzleproz

_Do you have any color cubes?_
read above question

_Do you have the V-Cubes?_
no, I dislike big cubes

_How many tournaments have you been in?_
4: Toronto Open Fall 07, Toronto Open Winter 08, CanadianCubing Classics, Niagara Falls Open 08

_What is your fastest full step solve?_
11.54

_What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?_
its a site not a computer program (close enough), Cubemania

_What got you into cubing?_
Some guy brought a cube to one of my classes and it was passed around to see who can get the most peices solves, I wanted to learn how to solve it because I thought t'would be fun, so I did...

_How many solves do you do a day?_
On holidays or weekends usually 500+, on a regular day 100-300

_What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?_
Megaminx

_Do you take a cube with you everywhere?_
Of course

_What lube do you use?_
Jig-a-loo

_How long have you been cubing?_
Since April 2007: 1 year and 5 months


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice idea, Hadley!

*What is your favorite event?*
4x4x4 BLD (in competition; outside competition it would be 7x7x7 multiBLD )

*Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?*
An original type A DIY from cube4you.

*Do you have any color cubes?*
Just black, except for the white V-cubes.

*Do you have the V-Cubes?*
2 of each. 

*How many tournaments have you been in?*
6 (I still can't believe I managed to make it to that many of them!)

*What is your fastest full step solve?*
20.32 seconds

*What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?*
Rubik's JTimer / JNetCube

*What got you into cubing?*
Originally, the 1981 Scientific American article. The thing that got me speedcubing in 2006 was the rec.juggling newsgroup.

*How many solves do you do a day?*
It depends on what puzzle I'm doing. There are about 120 solves per weekly competition, counting all puzzles; figure on me doing a hundred more total over the week; probably about 30 per day. But some of those (7x7x7 BLD, for instance) take a VERY long time.

*What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?*
Tough question. Probably megaminx, but I like most of them I've tried.

*Do you take a cube with you everywhere?*
Not quite, but almost.

*What lube do you use?*
CRC Heavy Duty Silicone and/or cubelube, depending on what I think will work best.

*How long have you been cubing?*
Overall, 26 years; speedcubing, 1 year and 9 months; BLD, 1 year and 6 months.


----------



## Rama (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
Speedsolving the 3x3x3 cube

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Rubik's DIY from 2005, but I've been using it after Czech Open 2008.

Do you have any color cubes?
Black ain't a colour and neither is white, but I got a nice mint green 3x3x3 cube

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Yes sir/ma'am

How many tournaments have you been in?
18

What is your fastest full step solve?
I did two days ago my first sub ten, 9.55 seconds! 

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
JNet

What got you into cubing?
Shotaro's blindfolded video got featured on Youtube and I allways found the cube interesting, but in my 'youth' I always had the tough luck that the toy that I wanted to buy was sold out and never to be produced again.
Video

How many solves do you do a day?
In the summer: easily 200
During a whole schoolyear per day: 5 on average...

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Pyraminx 

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Yes sir/ma'am

What lube do you use?
Silicone Gel

How long have you been cubing?
2 years now, I started about a month before Dutch Open 2006 in October


----------



## Garmon (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
Clock

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Rubik's Brand

Do you have any color cubes?
Black, Glow in the dark, green

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Not yet

How many tournaments have you been in?
0

What is your fastest full step solve?
24.53

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
JNet

What got you into cubing?
Saw video's, wanted a solved cube in my room.

How many solves do you do a day?
50

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Clock

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Many

What lube do you use?
3in1 profesional 

How long have you been cubing?
9 Months and 24 days.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3 BLD

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
JSK

Do you have any color cubes?
White A

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Yes

How many tournaments have you been in?
1

What is your fastest full step solve?
14.31

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
I use stackmat timer to measure, but I don't keep track (bad habit) 

What got you into cubing?
Some video on youtube

How many solves do you do a day?
50 - 100

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Magic

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
My 3x3 travels with me most of the time 

What lube do you use?
Just regular silicone spray

How long have you been cubing?
Since May 2008 (4-5 months)


----------



## Fobo911 (Sep 19, 2008)

*What is your favorite event?*
3x3x3 Speed (the only one I'm good at)

*Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?*
Type A DIY from C4U

*Do you have any color cubes?*
Used to have black (store-bought), but it broke. I now have only white.

*Do you have the V-Cubes?*
I wish.

*How many tournaments have you been in?*
0 =( I will be in one someday when I'm old enough...

*What is your fastest full step solve?*
I don't remember, but I think it's around 15-18 seconds.

*What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?*
CCT

*What got you into cubing?*
Boredom, and friends at school solving them.

*How many solves do you do a day?*
Over the summer about 100. Now that school has started, anywhere from 25-50

*What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?*
Magic

*Do you take a cube with you everywhere?*
Oh yeah. =D

*What lube do you use?*
CRC Heavy Duty Silicone.

*How long have you been cubing?*
Solved first cube last year around this time; started speedcubing in late May.


----------



## Kurzeja (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
Depends on my mood, but right now I want to do some feet solving.

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Type D DIY with type A core

Do you have any color cubes?
Black. I hate other colored cubes.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
I would if I had a job. 

How many tournaments have you been in?
0. I've already tried to attend 3 in the past 2 1/2 years, but I always have some important event on the day of the competition. Hopefully I can attend the Decatur Open in October.

What is your fastest full step solve?
16.xx

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
I made my own timer in Flash, and I record my times with OpenOffice Word Processor.

What got you into cubing?
I was grounded from my computer a few years back, so I learned how to solve it in my free time.

How many solves do you do a day?
During weekends, between 200-800 a day. 20-50 on weekdays.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Magic. It is not that great to use, but the design is really interesting.

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Oh yeah.

What lube do you use?
Liquid Wrench silicon spray. It sucks, but it is all I have.

How long have you been cubing?
Since December in 2006. Or 2005. I can't remember.


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Type A DIY (don't really have anything else.)

Do you have any color cubes?
Black and white

Do you have the V-Cubes?
nope

How many tournaments have you been in?
2, Cincinnati spring and summer

What is your fastest full step solve?
16.xx it's on my youtube

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT

What got you into cubing?
My sister got one, so I wanted to get one, too. I then learned how to solve it because it was maddening not seeing it solved 

How many solves do you do a day?
Not a lot. During the summer: 50-100 During school year: 0-20

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Pyraminx, though I only have a megaminx...

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
No. I don't really like to show people, and pops are torturous

What lube do you use?
Jig-A-Loo

How long have you been cubing?

Just about 2 years. Most of which was just casual.


----------



## Escher (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3 2H all the way  (OH coming a close second now)

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
black DIY (a) II with an old (a) core. once tabs are sanded down, and lubed, it becomes an awesomely quick cube.

Do you have any color cubes?
Black + White only

Do you have the V-Cubes?
no, im far too poor.

How many tournaments have you been in?
1

What is your fastest full step solve?
10.05

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT, RubiksJTimer, cubetimer.com, or cubemania.org

What got you into cubing?
Chukk, and a couple of other friends.

How many solves do you do a day?
Varies massively. anywhere between 10 and 200. typically about 50

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
megaminx, but sq-1 and pyraminx look cool, i just need to get one...

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
well, i spend 5/7 days of the week in school, and i always bring a cube there, and occasionally ill go over to a friends and cube in the weekend. so pretty much everywhere.

What lube do you use?
Maplin PTFE Silicon Spray

How long have you been cubing?
since 5/5/2008, so as its the 26th december '08 when im now updating it (im bored), so over 7 months.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Type A III white centers with Rubik's.com white corners and old type a white edges. 

Do you have any color cubes?
Black white and pink

Do you have the V-Cubes?
I used to...

How many tournaments have you been in?
1

What is your fastest full step solve?
11.75

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT

What got you into cubing?
A friend and a girl

How many solves do you do a day?
meh i do avg 12 everyday. in between avgs. about 20-60 solves

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
magic

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
I have a cube necklace that I wear

What lube do you use?
jig a loo

How long have you been cubing?
about 1 3/4 years.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
5x5

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Type A DIY

Do you have any color cubes?
Black, white

Do you have the V-Cubes?
No

How many tournaments have you been in?
0

What is your fastest full step solve?
14 something

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
Cubetimer

What got you into cubing?
One of my friends at school

How many solves do you do a day?
About 50

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Magic

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
No

What lube do you use?
CRC Heavy Duty Silicone.

How long have you been cubing?

about 8 months


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Type C DIY

Do you have any color cubes?
black, white

Do you have the V-Cubes?
v5, v6, v7

How many tournaments have you been in?
0

What is your fastest full step solve? 
33.61

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT

What got you into cubing?
Will Smith's "The Pursuit of Happyness"

How many solves do you do a day?
10-50

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
got none

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
OFC!

What lube do you use?
CRC Heavy Duty Silicone.

How long have you been cubing?

8 month


----------



## MistArts (Sep 19, 2008)

2.xx

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?

CCT

What got you into cubing?

My dad could solve it.

How many solves do you do a day?

4-100 Depending

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?

Clock

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?

Nope

What lube do you use?

None

How long have you been cubing?

Almost 10 months


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 19, 2008)

MistArts, you don't use lube?


----------



## MistArts (Sep 19, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> MistArts, you don't use lube?



Nope


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
Thas a tough question, but I think I'll go with a tie between 2x2 and 5x5

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Orange Type D DIY. Despite what everyone seems to say, I prefer it without the A core

Do you have any color cubes?
Black, white, orange

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Yep

How many tournaments have you been in?
7, and I have two more coming up in November

What is your fastest full step solve?
14.xx
I don't average close to this (I'm more like low 20s) and this solve just came out of nowhere

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
I don't

What got you into cubing?
A friend of mine came back to school freshman year solving in what I now believe to be about 50 seconds. At the time i thought it was 15 

How many solves do you do a day?
Not nearly enough

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
While it is a cube, it isn't nxnxn which is what I believe the question is asking, so I'm gonna go ahead and say the super-x

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
If I'm taking any type of bag somewhere, theres usually a cube in it.

What lube do you use?
Its just called pure silicone. I don't know who manufactures it, I can't find much on the can. 

How long have you been cubing?
In late February 07 I solved my first cube on an airplane to North Carolina to my cousin's bar mitzvah


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
2x2x2 BLD
3x3x3 FMC
3x3x3 OH

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
D center+ spring
C core+screws
A cubies

actually, any cube works, about the same results anyway.

Do you have any color cubes?
Black, white, 

Do you have the V-Cubes?
NO. I use Gabbasoft.

How many tournaments have you been in?
2

What is your fastest full step solve?
13.06

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
Cutopia (make by my friend on TI84)--nice to use during class
regular stopwatch
CCT
Jnet
Cubetimer.com

What got you into cubing?
CTY 2007

How many solves do you do a day?
Random integer, no clue.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Pyraminx 

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
If I'm allowed.

What lube do you use?
CRC Heavy Duty Silicone just recently
Used to be no lube.

How long have you been cubing?

about 1.2 years.


----------



## Jai (Sep 20, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3 speed

What kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Rubik's DIY

Do you have any color cubes?
Black, white, red, grey (generic 4x4 from Thailand). I ordered a green cube through Dave Campbell (we made a mass Cube4you order a while ago), and I'm getting it at the next competition (Toronto Open Fall 2008, on November 1st)

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Nope. I'm not even interested in big cubes; the biggest cube I do is 4x4.

How many tournaments have you been in?
4

What is your fastest full step solve?
I honestly don't know O.O
What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
Rubik's JTimer, CCT 0.9.2

What got you into cubing?
Harris, who went to the same elementary school as me. He got me started on cubing.

How many solves do you do a day?
I'd say around 40. I'm really busy with homework this semester.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Pyraminx 

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
No, not really.

What lube do you use?
Jig A Loo, like most Canadians.

How long have you been cubing?

Roughly 2-2.5 years.

Edit: changed some of the information (main speedcube, favourite event)
EDIT: Changed some stuff again


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 20, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3 OH

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Trans. Blue from C4Y...not sure what type...

Do you have any color cubes?
Trans. Blue, Black, White

Do you have the V-Cubes?
5 and 7

How many tournaments have you been in?
2

What is your fastest full step solve?
22.35...does double-x-cross w/ official scramble count?

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT or my own

What got you into cubing?
2 Kids from my school

How many solves do you do a day?
hmmm...for which cube...probably about 50+ for 3x3...and 1-2 for 7x7 
others vary...

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Does Sq-1 or siamese count?
if not, then a megaminx

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Yeah...I had like 5 cubes in my backpack yestertay 

What lube do you use?
some silicon spray...soon I'm gonna get Jig-a-loo

How long have you been cubing?
hmmm....9 months, but I had a month-long break


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 20, 2008)

What is your favourite event?
3x3x3; it might be 4x4x4 if my ES didn't lock up so much.

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
White type D with A core.

Do you have any color cubes?
Narp.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Narp, again. I'm poor.

How many tournaments have you been in?
0. Hopefully, that'll be one by November.

What is your fastest full step solve?
11.xx

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
Jnet

What got you into cubing?
Finding a cube in the back of a wardrobe, and being bored enough to want to solve it.

How many solves do you do a day?
25-75 for 3x3x3. 10-20 for 4x4x4. ~1 for 5x5x5 =P

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Life. That's a puzzle, right?

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
No. I cube mainly at home, although I have been taking it to college moer recently.

What lube do you use?
Maplins silicone lubricant.

How long have you been cubing?
Cubing: 1 year 4 months. Speedcubing: 8 months.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 20, 2008)

*What is your favourite event?*
4x4x4 BLD

*Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?*
DIY type A. I actually cherry picked the pieces out of 30 DIY kits that I got for selling at my job.

*Do you have any color cubes?*
no

*Do you have the V-Cubes?*
yes

*How many tournaments have you been in?*
12 or 13 I think

*What is your fastest full step solve?*
10.xx

*What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?*
Jnet

*What got you into cubing?*
Finally wanting to know how to solve the cube that was buried in my closet for years.

*How many solves do you do a day?*
about 50 each night after work

*What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?*
Rubik's Shells

*Do you take a cube with you everywhere?*
no

*What lube do you use?*
CRC Heavy Duty Silicone and 3M Silicone (depends on which cube)

*How long have you been cubing?*
10 years 3 months


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 20, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 OH/ 2x2x2

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Rubik's DIY I got from Sikan. 

Do you have any color cubes?
white is a lack of all color, so no

Do you have the V-Cubes?
I have a v-cube 7

How many tournaments have you been in?
four

What is your fastest full step solve?
11.27... hand scrambled was 10.88

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
JNetCube/ cubemania.org

What got you into cubing?
Me, I came across a rubik's cube in my closet [the anniversary one with a silver side] and I played with it a gave up... idk what happened to that cube. eventually I got another asa gift and spent 4 hours solving it that night. :] arguably one of my favorite achievements so far, haha.

How many solves do you do a day?
i do like 40 OH solves [school year...] and several other solves, like big cubes abd 2x2x2, but i rarely do 3x3x3, I started stinking at it, so i dont bother... making me even worse, haha.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
square-1/magic/megaminx/V-cube 7? idk, haha

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
not really

What lube do you use?
Silicone spray, doesn't everyone?

How long have you been cubing?
christmas will be 2 years. [very inconsistantly, i didn't practice seriously until year two, haha]


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 20, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 BLD

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
PuzzlePros DIY with storebought corners.

Do you have any color cubes?
No, they are all black.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
No.

How many tournaments have you been in?
0, but I might be going to the WI Open.

What is your fastest full step solve?
11.96, if a double XCross counts as full step.

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT.

What got you into cubing?
One of my friends brought in a cube to Math class, and my teacher knew how to solve it. After that, I learned from the Internet and with help from friends and the teacher.

How many solves do you do a day?
I get maybe around 20, because I don't have much time because of school xD.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Magic, it's the only non-cube puzzle i have. I just have to restring it because one of the strings came off xD.

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
No.

What lube do you use?
CRC Heavy Duty Silicon Spray

How long have you been cubing?
Around a year and a few months.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Sep 20, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Store bought with 4 different lubes in there

Do you have any color cubes?
black

Do you have the V-Cubes?
no

How many tournaments have you been in?
0

What is your fastest full step solve?
26.71

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
Cubetimer.com

What got you into cubing?
Dan Brown, sorry guys I use fredrich now

How many solves do you do a day?
1-200, and im pretty sure ive hit everything in between

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
got none

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
No

What lube do you use?
Jig-a-loo
How long have you been cubing?

6 months its been that long


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 23, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
pyraminx <3

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
dian sheng

Do you have any color cubes?
just about every single colour except maybe blue

Do you have the V-Cubes?
yes. 3 of them.

How many tournaments have you been in?
4

What is your fastest full step solve?
i have no idea.

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
i don't

What got you into cubing?
my flatmate had a cube, we learned to solve it together using lar5 and just became a bit obsessed with being faster and faster at it

How many solves do you do a day?
sometimes none, sometimes 10

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
pyra pyra pyra minx

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
pretty much

What lube do you use?
silicone lube stuff? i'm not really sure.

How long have you been cubing?
under a year


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 23, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Type A DIY

Do you have any color cubes?
black, white, transparent, glow-in-the-dark

Do you have the V-Cubes?
The 6 and 7

How many tournaments have you been in?
2

What is your fastest full step solve?
7.93 (lucky/easy, but full step)

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT

What got you into cubing?
My first cube was a present. I tried to solved it and later on, I wanted to get faster

How many solves do you do a day?
Usually about 100. Sometimes 1000.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
SQ-1

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Mostly yes.

What lube do you use?
Caramba C7

How long have you been cubing?
About 1 1/2 years.


----------



## TimMc (Sep 23, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Rubik's Cube

Do you have any color cubes?
Black, White

Do you have the V-Cubes?
The 6 and 7

How many tournaments have you been in?
0

What is your fastest full step solve?
25.13

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
TimsTimes.exe ;-)

What got you into cubing?
A workmate.

How many solves do you do a day?
20-30 times when I pick one up. Otherwise I can go weeks without solving.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Rubik's Magic

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
No. It's not always appropriate.

What lube do you use?
CRC 808 (3055)

How long have you been cubing?
Almost 2 years as of writing this.

Tim.


----------



## Lewis (Sep 24, 2008)

*What is your favorite event?*
Megaminx

*Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?*
PUZL Competition Speedcube

*Do you have any color cubes?*
white

*Do you have the V-Cubes?*
not yet

*How many tournaments have you been in?*
0

*What is your fastest full step solve?*
47seconds

*What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?*
CCT 0.92

*What got you into cubing?*
Got a skewb and a pyraminx for christmas a few years ago.

*How many solves do you do a day?*
50-100

*What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?*
Megaminx

*Do you take a cube with you everywhere?*
Yes

*What lube do you use?*
None

*How long have you been cubing?*
About 5 months.


----------



## Callum (Sep 24, 2008)

Favorite event:
5x5,OH

Speedcube:
Type A DIY

Colours:
Green (mine), white, red, orange, black.

V-cubes:
(My brother's) two 5, one 6, one 7

Tournaments:
6

Fastest solve:
22.93

Computer program:
CCT

Insparation:
Dad,brother

Solves a day:
No idea

Favorite non-cube puzzle:
Megaminx

Do I bring my cube everywhere:
Mostly

Type of lube:
Jig-a-loo

How long have I been cubing:
1 year almost 7 months.

Sorry I suck at typing so I only typed parts of the questions.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Sep 25, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
Fewest Moves solving - the only event I've won a certificate in.

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Rubik's DIY core, cubies from a 25th Anniversary cube

Do you have any color cubes?
Only black plastic ones, except for white V-Cubes.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Two 5's (white), a 6 and a 7

How many tournaments have you been in?
13

What is your fastest full step solve?
~40 sec

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
I've used JNetCube, but not anything lately.

What got you into cubing?
I got a Rubik's cube as a birthday present in the early '80s. I got serious into computer analysis of the cube in 2005, which sort of led into going to cubing competitions to meet other Rubik's Cube enthusiasts.

How many solves do you do a day?
0-10 lately.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
My V-Pillow. If you call that a cube, then I suppose my cuboid Square-1 counts a cube puzzle too, so I would probably have to say Megaminx or maybe Pyraminx Crystal.

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
No.

What lube do you use?
KEL Pure Silicone spray

How long have you been cubing?
Since 1981, but really wasn't very doing it regularly for many years from around 1983 through 2004.


----------



## pjk (Sep 25, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
5x5 Speed right now.

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Rubik's DIY

Do you have any color cubes?
No

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Only the 6x6 and 7x7.

How many tournaments have you been in?
3

What is your fastest full step solve?
9.15 seconds

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
JNetCube

What got you into cubing?
Saw my brother's friend solving one on video in 1:20 or so. Inspired me to try.

How many solves do you do a day?
Average around 2 or so a day right now. On a good day I'll do an avg of 12.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Square-1

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
No, but I need to start. I often find times where I wish I had one.

What lube do you use?
CRC Silicone Spray

How long have you been cubing?
Late Feb, 2006.


----------



## crabs!!! (Sep 25, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
White type F (I'm currently cherrypicking storeboughts so soon it will be a store bought.

Do you have any color cubes?
No

Do you have the V-Cubes?
No 

How many tournaments have you been in?
none

What is your fastest full step solve?
32.45

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
cubetimer.com

What got you into cubing?
My friend

How many solves do you do a day?
Alot

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Dont have any

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Everywhere but work

What lube do you use?
Jig-a-loo

How long have you been cubing?
4 months


----------



## Laetitia (Sep 25, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
Megaminx 

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
White type A.

Do you have any color cubes?
only white and black

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Yes, white V5, V6 and V7

How many tournaments have you been in?
8

What is your fastest full step solve?
I don't know... I think about 16-17 sec.

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
Jnet

What got you into cubing?
My brothers taught me how to solve it when I was a child.

How many solves do you do a day?
It depends a lot of the day.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
I think you can easily find the answer if you read my answer to the first question 

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Actually, I take my white cube AND my megaminx everywhere. 

What lube do you use?
Silicone 

How long have you been cubing?
I can solve the cube since I'm a child (about 8-9 years old I think. I'm 19 now).
I try to go faster since october 2006.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 25, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
Big cubes (from 4^3 to 6^3, 7^3 is a bit too long for my taste) and megaminx. Square-1 is close too.

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
I switched back to my storebought after having mistakenly picked it up for the first round of Brussels Open and broken my best average in competition by 5 seconds with it 

Do you have any color cube?
Apart from V-cubes I have a white Eastsheen 4^3.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Yes, white V5, V6 and V7.

How many tournaments have you been in?
7 (including the children's compettiion I attended in late 1981)

What is your fastest full step solve?
I did a 24.53 solve which is technically full-step but what I consider lucky. My best unlucky solve is 25.49.
In competition, my 27.75 solve in EC was full-step too.

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
Jnet, but I rarely use it.

What got you into cubing?
I got my first cube as a Christmas present in 1980 when I was 10.

How many solves do you do a day?
Depends on the day and on the cube (I usually do much more solves when practicing 2^3 than 7^3 )

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Does a scrambled square-1 count as a non-cube puzzle ? 
Anyway it's megaminx.

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
I'm not yet cube-addict to that extent  but I often have cubes with me.

What lube do you use?
Silicone.

How long have you been cubing?
I really got into cubing after performing my first successful solve in early summer 1981, and I cubed during about a year after that. I came back to cubing last February.


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 25, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
5x5 Speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Type D Hybrid DIY

Do you have any color cubes?
Black, white, green, blue, orange, pink, trans. blue, trans. green, trans.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Yes, all three.

How many tournaments have you been in?
0 

What is your fastest full step solve?
11.xx

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT

What got you into cubing?
One of my friends at school.

How many solves do you do a day?
Depends on school, i only really cube on the weekend.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Megaminx

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
No

What lube do you use?
Pyroil. Citrus scent, mmm 

How long have you been cubing?
~1.2 years


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 25, 2008)

what is your favourite event?
3x3 BLD, i love the feeling you get when you do a good successful solve

what kind is your main speedcube?
white type d hybrid (new type, need to use the loctite trick on it)

do you have any colour cubes?
black, white

do you have the v-cubes?
No 

how many tournaments have you been in?
0 

what is your fastest full step solve?
15.08 

what computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT

what got you into cubing?
people at school started doing it.

how many solves do you do a day?
I'm not sure, varies if its a weekday or weekend. at least 80-100

what is your favourite non-cube puzzle?
sq-1 (even though i dont have one)

do you take a cube with you everywhere?
no

what lube do you use?
silicone. helmar h4000 silicone spray

how long have you been cubing? 
~5.5 months


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 25, 2008)

what is your favourite event?
it used to be 2x2..now its 4x4.

what kind is your main speedcube?
white Edison.

do you have any colour cubes?
black, white

do you have the v-cubes?
yes. one of each.

how many tournaments have you been in?
0

what is your fastest full step solve?
eh. 20.xx??? otherwise 13.02 fullstep but i consider it to be lucky.

what computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
cubemania/CCT

what got you into cubing?
I saw a cube and I thought it would be awesome to some something "impossible".

how many solves do you do a day?
mm. 20-30 on average? mostly 5x5/4x4. I play 3x3 only occasionally.

what is your favourite non-cube puzzle?
2x2x1 

do you take a cube with you everywhere?
yes

what lube do you use?
waxco silicone spray, cubelube

how long have you been cubing?
~3 years


----------



## LarsN (Sep 25, 2008)

what is your favourite event?
Right now it's 5x5 speed, but mainly its 3x3 speed.

what kind is your main speedcube?
Chineese speedcubing kit II

do you have any colour cubes?
black, white

do you have the v-cubes?
Yes, 5 and 7. I hated the v-cube 6 even before it was released.

how many tournaments have you been in?
1, soon to be 2 

what is your fastest full step solve?
12.96

what computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
cubemania

what got you into cubing?
I just wanted to solve the hardest logical puzzle ever. I didn't know that it was addictive.

how many solves do you do a day?
On average I would say 20, but I mostly practise in chunks when I find the occasional free hour.

what is your favourite non-cube puzzle?
7x7x7 

do you take a cube with you everywhere?
If I'm not going to something family related, yes.

what lube do you use?
Alaska silikone spray

how long have you been cubing?
1 ½ years


----------



## hawkmp4 (Sep 26, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
Megaminx

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Storebought!

Do you have any color cubes?
Uh...I have a white sq1, that's it.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
I don't like the big cubes really, no.

How many tournaments have you been in?
1

What is your fastest full step solve?
22.29

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT

What got you into cubing?
Somehow stumbling on to Lars Petrus' page, then I got interested and went out and bought a cube.

How many solves do you do a day?
I try to do 12 on at least one puzzle. But I'm very busy most of the time.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Megaminx

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
I take some puzzle with me to school every day.

What lube do you use?
Silicone. It really doesn't matter what kind you use as much as people think.

How long have you been cubing?
About 7-8 months seriously.


----------



## boiiwonder (Oct 1, 2008)

These surveys are everywhere. Why not make one for cubers?

What is your favorite event?
4x4x4 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
store brought

Do you have any color cubes?
no

Do you have the V-Cubes?
no

How many tournaments have you been in?
0

What is your fastest full step solve?
unknown

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
none

What got you into cubing?
a bet 

How many solves do you do a day?
It all depends

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Pyraminx 

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Depends on where im going ( usually if I have to wait for something )

What lube do you use?
none

How long have you been cubing?

speed 11 months in total 4 years 11 months lol


----------



## HelloiamChow (Oct 1, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
4x4x4 speed but my 4x4x4 is broken right now. So probably 3x3x3 BLD.

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Type A DIY

Do you have any color cubes?
They're all black.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Nope

How many tournaments have you been in?
Uhhhh.....thinking...5? G-Wiz, FL Open, Stetson, One of the Chatahoochee's and Nationals.

What is your fastest full step solve?
9.xx

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
JNet

What got you into cubing?
Friends at school.

How many solves do you do a day?
Before nationals it was maybe 50 - 70 a day. I have solved a cube less than 10 times since then.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Sudoku

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Eh. If it's convenient. And if I knew where it was.

What lube do you use?
CRC Heavy Duty Silicone.

How long have you been cubing?
3 going on 4 years.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 1, 2008)

Why do I feel like my answers are like Mike's (they are not)

*What is your favorite event?*
5x5x5 officialy, fmc at home

*Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?*
I think it is a type D with CubeSmith Ultra-bright stickers. It is the type where edges and corners also have "centercaps"

*Do you have any color cubes?*
Dozens

*Do you have the V-Cubes?*
2 of each, but no black 5x5x5 anymore (stolen) and one of my 6x6x6's popped a piece that I couldn't find anymore

*How many tournaments have you been in?*
27 in 13 different countries

*What is your fastest full step solve?*
I have no idea. My full step solve would include doing cross, then 3 corners, then 4 edges, then 1 corner, then a 4 look last layer. I will almost always skip one of those steps or use tricks like "4th edge + last corner at the same time", "edge-control" or "I sense that inserting the last corner first, then the 4th edge will give me a (partial) OLL-skip". I think my fastest (almost) full step would be the 17.97 at Euro 2008

*What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?*
I don't, unless you think the weekly competitions or WCA database count

*What got you into cubing?*
Originally, I was a kid in the eightees. 4 years ago my girlfriend told me she saw a 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 and asked me if she should have bought them , 3 years ago I bought them , my inability to quickly fix the OLL-parity on 4x4x4 made me search for a solution on the internet 

*How many solves do you do a day?*
0, unless I am travelling or doing the weekly competition

*What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?*
Babylon tower.

*Do you take a cube with you everywhere?*
No, but the cube has taken me almost everywhere and will take me to many more places

*What lube do you use?*
Silicon oil (not spray) for normal lubing. Cube Lube for quick results

*How long have you been cubing?*
About 25 years with a 15 year break


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 1, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3*3 oh

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
storebought, but i'm switching to a joycube

Do you have any color cubes?
i had a white then i sold it for 10 bucks

Do you have the V-Cubes?
no

How many tournaments have you been in?
utah open 08 in may
taiwan summer open in june/july idk
boulder open 08 in september

What is your fastest full step solve?
11.64

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
cubemania.org
jnet cube

What got you into cubing?
shotaro makisumi and michael young

How many solves do you do a day?
20-50

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
magic, i can finally get sub 2 !

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
ya but i dont cube in public, its one of those just in case things

What lube do you use?
cyclo silicon, the only trusted brand in taiwan

How long have you been cubing?
i think its a year


----------



## Jebediah54 (Oct 19, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Type A DIY from C4Y

Do you have any color cubes?
Just black

Do you have the V-Cubes?
no

How many tournaments have you been in?
None

What is your fastest full step solve?
24.19

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
JNet Cube

What got you into cubing?
A kid I sat next to in a class had one and did it... I decided to learn and haven't stopped since

How many solves do you do a day?
Depends on the day, if I'm going crazy on it, 100s, if not probably 50 or so

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Do girls count?

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Oh yes, I'm sure my teachers hate me for it though

What lube do you use?
Jig-a-Loo

How long have you been cubing?
About a year now, but I only started getting into the speed part in June


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 19, 2008)

what is your favourite event?
2x2 Speed

what kind is your main speedcube?
Black PuzzleProz DIY

do you have any colour cubes?
black and white

do you have the v-cubes?
Yes, but just the 6 and 7

how many tournaments have you been in?
1

what is your fastest full step solve?
14.00
what computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
cubemania

what got you into cubing?
I saw a video of Yu
how many solves do you do a day?
100-200

what is your favourite non-cube puzzle?
Megaminx

do you take a cube with you everywhere?
No

what lube do you use?
Jig-A-Loo

how long have you been cubing?
1 Year in Janurary


----------



## Aub227 (Oct 19, 2008)

what is your favourite event?
3x3 blindfold

what kind is your main speedcube?
Black Rubik's DIY

do you have any colour cubes?
black

do you have the v-cubes?
nope

how many tournaments have you been in?
1

what is your fastest full step solve?
14.17

what computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
none

what got you into cubing?
It was huge in the early eighties! / then seeing Macky's solves

how many solves do you do a day?
at least one. Solved at least once a day for the last 3+ years.

what is your favourite non-cube puzzle?
brainteasers

do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Yes... "Don't leave home without it"

what lube do you use?
CRC

how long have you been cubing?
since the early eighties (1982... put it down for 20+ years... saw Macky's 12 second solve... then got hooked again in.


----------



## CanadaCube (Oct 28, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
4x4 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Type A

Do you have any color cubes?
I used to have white! 

Do you have the V-Cubes?
no

How many tournaments have you been in?
0

What is your fastest full step solve?
19.xx

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
I don't keep track of times.

What got you into cubing?
persuit of happynes

How many solves do you do a day?
10-20

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
15-puzzle

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Yes.

What lube do you use?
CRC Heavy Duty Silicone.

How long have you been cubing?

2 years


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 29, 2008)

*What is your favorite event?*
3x3x3 speed

*Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?*
Speedcube from puzl.co.uk

*Do you have any color cubes?*
Just black

*Do you have the V-Cubes?*
V-Cube 7

*How many tournaments have you been in?*
0

*What is your fastest full step solve?*
43.36 (not very fast - sorry  )

*What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?*
Rubik's JTimer (aka JNetCube)

*What got you into cubing?*
I was given a cube as a Fathers' Day present.

*How many solves do you do a day?*
Usually 24 or 36 but more recently 60 or 72.

*What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?*
Megaminx.

*Do you take a cube with you everywhere?*
Yes, it's the ideal portable pastime.

*What lube do you use?*
Maplin Silicone Grease Spray.

*How long have you been cubing?*
Four months.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 29, 2008)

Retake...

What is your favorite event?
2x2x2 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Black (messed up) Eastsheen 2x2

Do you have any color cubes?
Black, white.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Neh.

How many tournaments have you been in?
1

What is your fastest full step solve?
2x2:2.xx
3x3:11.xx
4x4:1:29.xx

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT

What got you into cubing?
I'm not quite sure now.

How many solves do you do a day?
0-200 Depending on how busy I am.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Clock

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Sometimes

What lube do you use?
Heavy Duty...AIR

How long have you been cubing?
11 months


----------



## SkateTracker (Oct 29, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
*5x5x5 speed*

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
*For 3x3? Type A core w/ Rubik's brand cubies hybrid. Eastsheen 5x5, rubik's 4x4 (soon to be ES, my old one broke so I've been having to use my rubik's) ES 2x2*

Do you have any color cubes?
*White and yellow*

Do you have the V-Cubes?
*Nope, saving up for them though!*

How many tournaments have you been in?
*None, sadly. Seems every time I want to go to one something else jumps in the way. First one was on the same day as a trip I was going on with my friends to a water park. Second was in the middle of camp. Third was in the middle of a cabin trip to NC we take once a year. I'm probably going to have to wait until next summer to go to one. Stinks. =[*

What is your fastest full step solve?
*16.66. Which is my PB.*

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?

*www.cubetimer.com*

What got you into cubing?
*Someone posted a video of a three year old doing it on a message board. I thought to myself, "if that kid can do it, so can I!". So I dug up my old cube and I've been hooked ever since.*

How many solves do you do a day?
*Not sure, it depends. Usually about 30 5x5 solves, 30 4x4 solves, and 60-70 3x3 solves. Like I said though, all depends. Sometimes about 100 4x4 & 5x5 and 100 3x3. *

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
*Pyraminx.*

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
*Not usually. When I go on trips or places that I know I'll be sitting around a lot I do.
*
What lube do you use?
*Jig-a-loo. I want to get some CRC though.*

How long have you been cubing?

*Umm, about a year and a half? I think? I started then stopped for a while then started up again. And I just now got out of a a month break.*


----------



## Jhong253 (Nov 6, 2008)

Favorite Event:
3x3x3 Speedsolve

Main Speedcube: 
Rubik's DIY and Type D with Old Type A Core

Color Cubes:
Only Black

V-Cubes:
I wish...

Tournaments:
2, two coming up soon

Full step solve:
16.23 ... usually average around low 20s. That came out nowhere!

Computer Program: 
thewonderidiot.net/timer

Cubing:
My interests!

Solves per day:
0-100

Cube to everywhere?:
Usually, not always though

Lube:
Shock Oil weight 20

How Long?:
Just general cubing: 2 years 
Serious speedcubing: 7 months


----------



## Jason Baum (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't think I've done this yet.

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
rubiks.com DIY ftw

Do you have any color cubes?
Just black and white.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
I have one of each.

How many tournaments have you been in?
13

What is your fastest full step solve?
Depending on what you definte as full step... 7.43, 6.71, or even faster than that but I'd rather not say

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
JNet

What got you into cubing?
My first year of college at Duquesne University we had a freshman talent show thing during orientation week. There was a guy there who got up and solved a cube in 32 seconds (he even finished PLL behind his back, so for a while I was convinced he could do it blindfolded that quick. Turns out he couldn't even do a real BLD solve ;P). I had never even heard of anybody solving the puzzle before so this really amazed me and I was really interested in learning how to do it. A couple days later I found out that he was the same major as I was (music education), and we had a lot of the same classes together. He taught me one day and I've been addicted ever since then.

How many solves do you do a day?
Anywhere from 12 to over 100, depending on the day.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
My favorite puzzle besides 3x3x3 is 4x4x4, but that's a cube so I guess that doesn't count. I'm not sure... I've been getting into Magic recently but they keep breaking and I don't feel like restringing them.

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Yeah, I always wear cargo pants so that I can carry a cube in my pocket. I actually have a separate cube for this. I never take my good cubes outside unless I have to, like if I'm going to a competition or something.

What lube do you use?
CRC Heavy Duty Silicone.

How long have you been cubing?
About 4 years and 3 or 4 months now.


----------



## MHordecki (Nov 6, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
DIY-A white

Do you have any color cubes?
B/W

Do you have the V-Cubes?
No

How many tournaments have you been in?
2

What is your fastest full step solve?
13.39

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
Cube Assistant

What got you into cubing?
My friend.

How many solves do you do a day?
10-50. I usually practice each step separately.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
15-puzzle.

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
No.

What lube do you use?
LEDA Silicone Lubricant.

How long have you been cubing?
15 months.


----------



## I_love_cubes (Nov 6, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
3x3 storebought cube

Do you have any color cubes?
white

Do you have the V-Cubes?
No

How many tournaments have you been in?
0

What is your fastest full step solve?
22.51

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
cubetimer

What got you into cubing?
a fourth grade girl gave me my first cube at a garage sale for free

How many solves do you do a day?
8-12

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
dont own this yet but square 1

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
sometimes

What lube do you use?
none
I clean my cubes

How long have you been cubing?

4 months
__________________


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 6, 2008)

*What is your favorite event?*
3x3x3 speed

*Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?*
D-CAF Combo

*Do you have any color cubes?*
black and white

*Do you have the V-Cubes?*
Nope

*How many tournaments have you been in?*
3

*What is your fastest full step solve?*
11.XX

*What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?*
Cubetimer.com

*What got you into cubing?*
I've been 'speedsolving' 1 side ever since third grade, so I already had a really good understanding of the cube. Then I decided to order 2 new cubes and learn how to solve them!

*How many solves do you do a day?*
uhh...30ish?


*What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?*
Square 1

*Do you take a cube with you everywhere?*
Not anymore.

*What lube do you use?*
CRC Silicone

*How long have you been cubing?*
1yr and a couple, monthes


----------



## BillB (Nov 7, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Hybrid DIY (mix and match)

Do you have any color cubes?
Black, white, and glow in the dark

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Three 5x5's (one white, two blacks), one 6x6, and one 7x7

How many tournaments have you been in?
7 official

What is your fastest full step solve?
25.66

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
JNet

What got you into cubing?
Commandeered Xmas present for my son

How many solves do you do a day?
About 20


What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Crossword

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Yes, everywhere

What lube do you use?
PrimeFlo Silicone Lubricant

How long have you been cubing?
Tried one in 1982-failed. Started again Dec. 2006.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 7, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed.

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
White Type A DIY

Do you have any color cubes?
Black and white

Do you have the V-Cubes?
No.

How many tournaments have you been in?
None.

What is your fastest full step solve?
20.xx

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
Jnetcube

What got you into cubing?
My cousin's B-day was coming up and she asked me to buy her a rubik's cube. So, we went to Target to buy one and I always wanted to solve one. After finally getting it, I became addicted. My cousin still can't solve the cube.
How many solves do you do a day?
A lot.


What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Uhh, magic I guess. It's the only non- cube puzzle I have.

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Not anymore.

What lube do you use?
CRC Heavy Duty Silicone.

How long have you been cubing?
Almost a year. In fact I started cubing sometime in Nov. of last year.


----------



## Schvetlana (Nov 7, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Type C

Do you have any color cubes?
White 

Do you have the V-Cubes?
I wish! Getting for Christmas! 

How many tournaments have you been in?
0

What is your fastest full step solve?
31.xx

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
JnetCube or watch

What got you into cubing?
I saw one in a store once

How many solves do you do a day?
10-20

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Top Spin

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Yes.

What lube do you use?
Baby Scented Vaseline!! YEA BABY! 

How long have you been cubing?

3 years


----------



## aaaa (Nov 7, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Type A DIY

Do you have any color cubes?
Black, white

Do you have the V-Cubes?
No 

How many tournaments have you been in?
1

What is your fastest full step solve?
17.XX

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
JNet, cubetimer.com

What got you into cubing?
Some people from school + random Youtube videos

How many solves do you do a day?
0-50, depends on how I'm feeling or how much free time I have lol

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Pyraminx

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Usually

What lube do you use?
CRC Heavy Duty Silicone

How long have you been cubing?

Around 1 year and 2 months


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 7, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Edison cubies + A insides

Do you have any color cubes?
Black, white

Do you have the V-Cubes?
No 

How many tournaments have you been in?
0 

What is your fastest full step solve?
12.xx

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
JNet, cubetimer.com, cubemania.org

What got you into cubing?
my self curiosity.

How many solves do you do a day?
about 50-200 (yes sometimes I just go on & on & on....)

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Megaminx (It was fun scrambling it but now I have to wait until x-mas 

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Usually apart from school.

What lube do you use?
CRC silicon

How long have you been cubing?

Around 9-10 months


----------



## FredM (Dec 26, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Black DIY

Do you have any color cubes?
Black & White only

Do you have the V-Cubes?
One of each.

How many tournaments have you been in?
2

What is your fastest full step solve?
12.2x or near that

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
JNet

What got you into cubing?
I was at one of my friends place. And I scrambled a Rubik's Cube I saw wandering around, and his mom put it back in about five minutes. So I went on the net to find a solution.

How many solves do you do a day?
I couldn't say. It depends on the day and what puzzle I practice. But it varies between 12 and 100.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Pyraminx I guess.

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Not anymore.

What lube do you use?
Very cheap local (French) lubricant. Very efficient 

How long have you been cubing?
I've started speedcubing in August 2007. So it's been 16 months now.


----------



## Kian (Dec 26, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
Depends on the day. Either 3x3 or 5x5 Speedsolve.

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
White Type A DIY

Do you have any color cubes?
Just white and black

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Only V-5

How many tournaments have you been in?
8

What is your fastest full step solve?
15.23, i believe

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
I don't keep track of times over any period, but I use Dan Knights Cubetimer when there's not a stackmat handy

What got you into cubing?
My brother

How many solves do you do a day?
REALLY depends on the day. On average probably 200 combined for all puzzles.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Does Square 1 count?

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Nearly always. Often to my chagrin.

What lube do you use?
Jig-A-Loo

How long have you been cubing?

2 years since I picked up a cube. Seriously for about 10 months.


----------



## King (Dec 26, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speedsolves

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
edison cube

Do you have any color cubes?
just black

Do you have the V-Cubes?
none for now.

How many tournaments have you been in?
0

What is your fastest full step solve?
13.48

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCTimer

What got you into cubing?
a challenge from a friend

How many solves do you do a day?
now?333 150+ 


What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
megaminx

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
if i have the right pants with the wright kind of pocket 

What lube do you use?
CRC 808 silicone

How long have you been cubing?
5month . to be precise 4month on 1days started on 25th july this year


----------



## erc (Dec 26, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
Speedcubing

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Type C DIY

Do you have any color cubes?
Black, white, yellow

Do you have the V-Cubes?
No

How many tournaments have you been in?
0

What is your fastest full step solve?
9.59

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT

What got you into cubing?
schoolmates

How many solves do you do a day?
Over a hundred

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Square-1

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Usually

What lube do you use?
Small bottle from cube shop

How long have you been cubing?
1 year


----------



## Rawn (Dec 26, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3 Speedsolve

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Rubik's DIY or White Type A

Do you have any color cubes?
Only White and black

Do you have the V-Cubes?
No

How many tournaments have you been in?
0

What is your fastest full step solve?
15.04

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT

What got you into cubing?
Close friends

How many solves do you do a day?
Around 50

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Pyraminx

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
Most of the time

What lube do you use?
Sillicone spray

How long have you been cubing?
10 months


----------



## d4m4s74 (Dec 26, 2008)

These surveys are everywhere. Why not make one for cubers?

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Storebought (ordered a black A-type)

Do you have any color cubes?
Black and 2 white v-cubes

Do you have the V-Cubes?
The 6 and 7

How many tournaments have you been in?
0

What is your fastest full step solve?
29.09

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
JNet and Cubetimer.com

What got you into cubing?
I was watching an "enchanted cube" video on youtube, and in the links there was a speedcubing video. I got interested

How many solves do you do a day?
around 100

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
BrainTwist (because I still don't know how to solve it)

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
HELL YEAH

What lube do you use?
Don't know the brand, but it's cheap and it works

How long have you been cubing?

about 3 months


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Dec 26, 2008)

what is your favourite event?
3x3x3 speed.

What kind of cube is your main speedcube?
a nicely lubricated,sanded Rubik's Cube.Not DIY

Do you have any colour cubes?
Black Japan DIY.

Do you have the V-cubes?
Once Singapore sells them I'll most probably get it.

How many tournaments have you been in?
1 (unofficial).but going for the Singapore Open 2009.

What is your fastest full step solve?
23.75sec

What computer programme do you use to keep track of your times?
cubetimer.com,paper and pen!

What got you into cubing?
I bought the cube in 2007,I scrambled it but did'nt know how to solve and put it aside for a year.In 2008,one of my friends could solve the cube and got the attention of the whole class.I was abit jealous so I sat down and began trying to solve it.once I knew I teached some of my friends.then I changed my method to Fridrich and became the FASTEST SPEEDCUBER IN MY SCHOOL!!!I was well renowed.And now I am very, very popular!

How many solves do you do in a day?
A few on different cubes.

What is your favourite non-cube puzzle?
Megaminx.

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
We are INSEPERABLE!!

What lube do you use?
Vaseline.

How long have you been cubing?
about 6 months.


----------



## JohnnyA (Dec 26, 2008)

What is your favorite event?

To compete in: 3x3x3 speed
To watch: 3x3x3 fewest move


Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?

Storebought (New Zealand type) sanded.
Getting two diy cubes (YUGA and Type A)


Do you have any color cubes?

Black only


Do you have the V-Cubes?

None (yet)


How many tournaments have you been in?

0


What is your fastest full step solve?

13.59


What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?

JNet


What got you into cubing?

I saw a video on youtube


How many solves do you do a day?

Depends. School day: around 50. Weekend: 500. Holiday: 800. Trying to actually improve: 2k-5k depending on addiction level.

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?

Rings (don't have any other non-cube)
Of puzzles I don't have, the sq-1


Do you take a cube with you everywhere?

I take it many places (school, friend's, relatives) but not when I am just going out.


What lube do you use?

At the moment none (couldn't be bothered getting any) but I will get silicon for my DIYs


How long have you been cubing?

Started November 12th 2007 - 1 year, 1 month, 14 days (o.o)


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 26, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3 speed solving

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Unknown type cube.

Do you have any color cubes?
Orange, white, black

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Nope..

How many tournaments have you been in?
1 unofficial one.

What is your fastest full step solve?
17.56

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT (love it)

What got you into cubing?
My parents bought one for me as a brain teaser.

How many solves do you do a day?
Tons and tons..

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
15 puzzle (sliding puzzle)

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
DEFINITELY

What lube do you use?
Armour All original protectant. I didn't know it was lube until I tried it.

How long have you been cubing?
Almost 5 years... Yea, i only found out about fridrich earlier this year.

.. and some created questions..
What is the fastest solve you ever done?
14.58 seconds (uber fast F2l, LL skip.)

What was your first cube?
Storebought..

How many cubes have you trashed in your life?
15+, including my first storebought..


----------



## minsarker (Dec 26, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
2x2/3x3/4x4 speed, love em all

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
storebought (only one i got)

Do you have any color cubes?
i have a white but its junky

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Nope..

How many tournaments have you been in?
1 or 2 unofficial head to head with friends

What is your fastest full step solve?
58 sec

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
cubemania.org

What got you into cubing?
Got a rubiks cube for a gift like 10 years ago when I was little. Couldnt do it, then saw a friend who could do it and decided to learn

How many solves do you do a day?
on average, probably like 10 or 15, but somtimes more sometimes less

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
....dont know

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
yes, usually my storebought 3x3, but sometimes my 4x4 or 2x2 or keychain cube

What lube do you use?
Jigg-a-loo silicone lubricant

How long have you been cubing?
Almost a month (like 3 days till)


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 26, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Hybrid A and C. A core and edges, C springs and corners

Do you have any color cubes?
Black and White only

Do you have the V-Cubes?
Just the 7

How many tournaments have you been in?
2-Denver Open and Boulder Open
Both awesome

What is your fastest full step solve?
22.31

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CCT!

What got you into cubing?
Curiosity and Dan Knights

How many solves do you do a day?
It varies. Probably 30-50 on an average day and over 60 in the summer

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Pyraminx

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
I never go anywhere without my pocket cube *and* my DIY.

What lube do you use?
Puzzleproz lube

How long have you been cubing?

One year in February.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 26, 2008)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3 speed

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Storebought (got a diy type A yest. but it pops like crazy, duno y)

Do you have any color cubes?
black and white

Do you have the V-Cubes?
all of em

How many tournaments have you been in?
0

What is your fastest full step solve?
22.85

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
cubetimer

What got you into cubing?
i was always interested in em and wondered how they were solved

How many solves do you do a day?
about 30 (w/ all cubes)

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Megaminx (just got my 1st couple of non cube puzzles yesterday) 

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
no, only at home and in the car

What lube do you use?
Canola Oil on storebought ... Heavy Duty wrench stuff for my diy type A that doesnt work right now, pops alot and not as smooth as it should be, my store bought is so much better right now

How long have you been cubing?
almost 4 months


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 8, 2009)

What is your favorite event?
3x3x3... Speed???

Why kind of cube is your main speedcube?
Storebought + Lube... (It's crap, too, I restickered it from C4Y stickers, still sucks.... NEED CUBESMITH!!!)

Do you have any color cubes?
Waiting on ES 2x2x2 and 3 DS cubes.

Do you have the V-Cubes?
No. 

How many tournaments have you been in?
0

What is your fastest full step solve?
26.42 (Wow... yet I can't get a lucky sub-30...)

What computer program do you use to keep track of your times?
CubeMania (used to be Cubetimer until 3 weeks ago)

What got you into cubing?
Hmm...
This kid at a camp I went to did it in 1:30 and I was impressed, I got even more impressed when I started watching YouTube vids of people solving them in 9 seconds (Damn world records...)

Furthermore, the girl I'm in love with (but not dating, ROFL!) used to cube a bunch, had this really nice cube, and I wanted one, too... (got one in April of 08, FINALLY).

How many solves do you do a day?
Pfft, 10, but I need to practice more (Universities apparently > Cubing, but that's just me).

What is your favorite non-cube puzzle?
Rubik's Magic, although I can't solve it.

Do you take a cube with you everywhere?
I have one in my bag that I use even at home, since I have TWO storeboughts, both lubed, but one sucks since I had to tape up the stickers to keep em on... I really need cubesmith stickers.

More or less...

What lube do you use?
CRC Heavy Duty Silicone (Bought two cans in the states)
I think when that stuff runs out, I'll get some Jig-A-Loo from Home Depot.

How long have you been cubing?
Hmm, SPEEDCUBING I'd say 5 months. Normal cubing since April 2008 (Since I just wanted to SOLVE the damn thing, not speedsolve it).


----------

